# captive raised Vs wiled cought.



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

hey in trying to sell my dirt bike soon so ill be getting some $$$$$ and gonna buy some reds for breeding. and want to know should i look for some wild reds or captive raised reds?


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

for what? breeding? i havent heard of wild caught,bred in the aquarium,but im sure with the breeders we have nowadays anythings possible,


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

Well, someone's had to have bred wild p's, otherwise we wouldn't have tank raised in the first place. I'd say tank raised would be easier to breed, but I'm not sure.


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Guess I’m the odd ball… I think wild reds are easy to breed… Keep the Hardness good… KH and GH… Stable PH 6.5, warming lower water level… Then flood and Bingo!!!!! Captive to me are harder… They have never experience the wild biotopes so the PH and hardness can very to induce spawning….But if you got a spawning pair of captives and instructions from the previous spawner, It is easy…


----------

